# biting lead and hand



## divyoung (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is my 1st post. I am at my wits end. Harry is my adorable 14 month cockapoo. He is boisterous but very friendly with everyone he meets. Only one problem when we take him for a walk on his lead he suddenly starts ragging at the lead and jumping up and biting our hand. I have tried to determine a pattern but it seems to happen quite randomly.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It sounds to be like young Harry could do with some training to learn some manners. At 14 months he should have grown out of most of his silly puppy behaviour so there must be a reson he is carrying this particular behaviour on.
Do you or anyone play games of tug with him? This may be just him trying to initiate a game that he loves but obviously he shouldn't be the one in control of starting games.

If you don't already know of a good trainer in your area the following link is a great place to start your search, http://www.apdt.co.uk/local_dog_trainers.asp


Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## divyoung (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Harry does occasionaly play tug of war but we don't do it all the time. He has had a 1-2-1 session with a trainer and starts classes next Monday. This morning he was really terrible and and was biting at the sleeve of my coat and my hand. It felt like he was testing me.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy used to do this on occasion with me,since changing his lead to a gentle leader which goes over the nose he dosnt do it ,its worth a try? he wont like it at first but perserver


----------

